# Brandy's Nut House



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. Since it's now 2011 it's time to start a new blog, here's the link to the old one.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61435&forum_id=6

I have mixed emotions right now. I became an Aunt again for the 4th time yesterday afternoon to a little boy named Zaiden (my brother and his wife like Z's) but then my Grammie passed away last night, part of me wants to say "out with the old and in with the new" but wonders if it's disrespectful...she was never a nice Grammie and honestly don't think she ever liked me considering all she did was call me names but my Dad's upset, which makes me upset.

Anyways this post is no fun without pics, so here's some new pics of my Snickers boy :heartbeat:

Walking through his tunnel







Hanging out


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

So Pickles is running out and about right now and Snickers is MAD! He is pacing his cage and grunting...I put some veggies in for him and he attacked his romaine lettuce, LOL I don't think I'll even bother trying to introduce these 2 again, my nerves can't handle it....haha


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2011)

Hehe it's funny how bunnies can be.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Funny is right, LOL

Here's Pickles checking out the new HUGE litter box





Now that's one relaxed bunny :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 1, 2011)

Phineas has that same "litterbox" lol
Sweet pics! Congrats on the new baby in the family! and I'm sorry for your father's loss and the upset it brings to you.


:hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hugs* I'm sorry about the death of your grammie and how it's been affecting the family. I love the pics :biggrin2:Snickers is gorgeous and Pickles seems sooooo comfy.

I'm uploading pics of Rolo as we speak :wink


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Rolo pics are what I needed, you need to come back to Canada for a visit so I can bunny nap him, LOL


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 2, 2011)

my bunny likes to stand there and then just flop down


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 4, 2011)

Some new pics, they'e all over exposed but cute anyways, lol





















I so wish this one would have been centered but it's still cute :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 4, 2011)

awww very very cute


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

ur bunny is soo cute. he is funny:biggrin2::biggrin::biggrin2::biggrin:


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a perfect (and adorable!) photo of Snickers! I wish my camera would take motion photos like that, every time I try to take one of Charlie doing something like jumping it comes out all blurred. :grumpy: Your bunnies are so cute!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 5, 2011)

Great photos! Your rabbits are so cute. I think your dog looks a bit confused though. It's wonderful when the species can get along.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 5, 2011)

Awww so cute pics. My favourite pic is the one of Pickle and one of your lovely dog. It was like she ( it's her,right ? ) said " Dude, what's wrong with your teeth !! "  hehehe. They're so lovely, Brandy.


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Great photos! Your rabbits are so cute. I think your dog looks a bit confused though. It's wonderful when the species can get along.


speaking of animals my cat is scared of my bunny.:craziness:crazinessbugs runs up to her and she runs away:?


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 5, 2011)

Hehe this one is funny, too....looks like he's dancing 





Here's a few more pics I took of Snickers boy tonight.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 6, 2011)

oooooooh look at that sweet face! and his little foot in the first picture bahhahahhahah cute cute cutee :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 6, 2011)

:clapping: a thousand points for Snickers, the coolest dancer !  hehe. Gosh, love love love his eyes, just wanna hug him !


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 8, 2011)

Boy oh boy do I have lts of pics to add, LOL

Here's my girls having a blast in the snow...
Lucy and her favorite ball in the world





Dixie





Nellie





Part my of my backyard















Nellie and Lucy





Lucy and Dixie





So yesterday we brought in some snow for Pickles...
First he licked it and then he dug in it.





Then he went to sleep.....weird bunny










Then he came out and rested his head on my knee for some lovins..





Just a handsome sleepy boy :heartbeat:





Terrorizing my Schnauzer, LOL


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 8, 2011)

Hehehe, Pickles is so cute ! His " Bunny on ice " pic makes me smile and I can't stop smiling  Your dogs are gorgeous. Lucy is so pretty ! 
Pickles is a real huge baby boy. He's so handsome, Brandy. May I ask how much he weighs now ? I always love Flemish  Wish to have one. So I wonder how big they can get. Thx.

Hugs ! 
PS : How are you boys, I mean non-fur boys ? Regards from me to them


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sue how much he weighs right now...last time he was 11.5 lbs so I will have to check him tomorrow.

My boys are great, they are actually anxious to get back to school, they go back on the 11th, they've been off since Dec 23rd so they're ready (and me too).

Thanks for asking about them :hugsquish:

Look at what my friend did of Snickers today, isn't it cute?!?! I think I will send his resume into Cadbury, LOL






And look at my handsome boy chewing on some hay in the litter box :heartbeat:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i came here to snitch on Virc..remember when she said she didnt wanna show a pic of herself cuz others were so pretty....well well well ive seen her and shes fibbing..shes SUPER DUPER GORGEOUS!...tiny and beautiful...dang her for saying anything dif....give her a hard time will ya...

your dogs are gorgeous in the snow!!.luv those pics!! i cant beleive that Pickles layed in the box of snow...shows u how much they prefer cold i guess huh?i hope all is well woman..i havent been on as frequently as id like but it seems to go in waves with me.. hugs all around.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

ya know whats weird...ur blog isnt on my watched list anymore for some reason ,that explains why i dont comment too much ..thats where i start when i log on and any new replies under my watched topics i check out...weird that urs was removed..wasnt me who did it ..i luvs uuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Flash Gordon, we have to 'rewatch' the 2011 threads since they are new threads. Are you sure you 'watched' this one and not just the previous blog? I almost forgot about it myself :expressionlessLol I can't keep up with anything if I rely on myself 

Vircia, you goof. There was no doubt to anyone that you look stunning :wink

Brandy, I just love that picture of Pickles sleeping in the snow. What a goofball! Hehehe I bet that wasn't what you were expecting when you gave it to him Snickers would make an awesome Cadbury bunny. Ta na na na na na na, ta na na na na na na, ta na na na na na na, bok bok bok bok... :biggrin:Errr nevermind...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 9, 2011)

hm...i think ur right Soph.. thanks :thumbup


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes Vircia IS gorgeous!! I have her on my Facebook 

Lisa, I heard Flemmie's like it cold as well and this just confirmed it for me, I was stressing about bringing him upstairs, trying to find him room but I think I'm keeping him downstairs, after seeing that I think he would be miserable up here, the basement is cooler, not cold, the kids play room, my laundry room and our rec room is all down there but it's a few degrees cooler so I think he will be happier down there....in the Summer time all the critters have to move down (except the reptiles) cause it just gets too hot up here.

I was wondering where you've been hiding out, I do that as well, go through phases, haha.

Nela, I thought he would make an awesome Cadbury bunny as well but ya know what?? Cadbury uses a WHITE bunny, not a brown so I guess Pickles will have to audition, haha. I didn't know that until I looked it up this morning.

Speaking of my dogs, it's Dixie (Schnauzer) girls 1st Birthday today...woop woop my baby is growing up!


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay now i'm getting jealous. I want to see Vircia too. LOL. Ok ok. 

You know, I've never really found Schnauzers cute until I saw your girl. I loooove her. I meant to comment on her actually. She really is gorgeous. :biggrin2:Haha yeah, white bunnies. Still, he has that face that would work. We can make him white? Lol just kidding. I'm sure Pickles would like it downstairs :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 9, 2011)

:scared: Mayday mayday ! I've been attacked by my girls gang !  hahahaha, just kidding. :blushan: Thank you for all compliments from you guys. I always think of myself a small dwarf though, LOL  
I love what your friend made, Snickers will be a stunning presenter for it  hehe. " Try this. Super cool bunny recommend ! :muscleman: BOOYAY ! 

Hahaha, I giggled when I read about your boys are going to school soon. My neighbour is so ready for her girl to go to school too  LOL.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Nela, she is seriously an awesome dog. I always said if she would have been our first dog ever she would have ruined owning any other dog because she is soooo good, I would have figured all puppies/dogs should act like her, LOL

Vircia, they go back tomorrow and they're all really excited to see their friends. They like School, thank goodness!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 10, 2011)

what beautiful pictures! I love the amount of land you have. How perfect is that?? :hearts


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, Brandy  How's everything there ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 12, 2011)

Things are good but I've been kinda blah and kinda quiet...

I gave Snickers a new box this morning and I think he likes it :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm blah too Brandy, I wonder what's up? I can't pinpoint it.
Snickers is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 12, 2011)

Must be the winter, lack of daylight?? I dunno but I wish I would snap the heck out of it, haha

I bought Snickers a new mat last night because he destroyed his other one and he LOVES it, so far no destruction at all, he won't leave it, lays on it, brings his veggies onto it so he can eat them on it and everything. Hopefully he doesn't destroy this one.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

maybe it is the lack of daylight! I always loved winter. loved lovedddd it.. this year.. meh not so much. I'm so tired no matter how much sleep I get or don't get. 
I'm resenting my job. I'm just a ****ch supreme 
Thank goodness for 19 year old daughters who work nights  she is working for me now without pay while I play on the computer because I'm too tired to want to sing abc and 123's lol and crafts? forgeddaboutit 

I can't even go lay down, my bedroom is the nap room lol

calgon take me awayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

maybe its the Holidays that leave us in a funk....seems to happen every year around this time...or maybe its the cold ..well kinda cold for me anyways hehe, 65 degrees during the day and 40 degrees at night .. i love when its 100 degrees i feel so healthy and vibrant in the summer..but winter months i feel dragged down,tired,almost ill...i couldnt imagine having children and needing to be "NEEDED" when ur so run down...i dont have to be on call so to speak ..u guys have my utmost respect for being mothers ..im not so sure i coulda done it....i guess things happen for a reason dont they....but my animals are my babies and that brings me much happiness....as long as i keep it in perspective and dont start putting diapers on one end of a bun and a pacifier on the other ......thats some funny poop right there,.,!!Brandy i love that Snicks has a fav matt that he eats and lays on...thats super sweet..none of my buns do anything like this...hes a precious pudding pop and he knows it..!!..really makes me ill thinking about what woulda happened to him if u hadnt come along...and all the other Snickers that arent so lucky...i mean look at him hes got personality...how can anybody "eat" something with personality???.squeeze him for me will ya..


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

lisa, it is sooo hard to be needed when you're the one needing the whatever you're needing! me, I want to chill out, take some pictures, hang out in a cafe with some yummy java and watch people, write in a notebook or journal, eye all the yummy men.. ooops did I say that outloud?? Bad me, bad bad me 
Instead, I'm wiping runny noses, changing diapers, hugging, stretching, playing at being trees, being enthusiastic about the snow and going out to PLAY IN IT!! oy.
and yes, the bunnies. I am considering a diaper for Finn oh yes I am. not a soother though, he'd eat it. he eats everything. I have to watch him. He was trying to chow down on the cat's food. 
anyway, bottom line, winter-afterxmas funk. I think you nailed it!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Brandy, pack that box and send to me, will you ?  Your boy is so cute ! I understand you guys, I feel the same. Definitely there's something to do with the weather. It makes me feel less active  I don't like this. I miss Summer... okay can be Spring but pleaseeeee Winter, go away ! Shoo shoo !  Oh, Brandy. My husband's parents, they're planning to go to Canada around July for a month. They're going to visit grandmother ( His dad's mom ). She lives there, I can't remember which city. I'm so envy them  We have to see. Probably we can't go, hubby has so many works to do.  Weather sucks ! 
Take care.


----------



## Nela (Jan 13, 2011)

I actually love winter. Lol. I miss my snow terribly. I'm sorry you guys feel so run down.  I am too this week but it's more to do with health really. Winter really doesn't bother me nearly as much as the heat. Luckily, here in Holland, it's not nearly as hot as it was in Montreal. Phew! Brandy, those pictures made me miss Canada. Gosh I would love to be there right now. I'd so love to play with the snow with the kids and dogs. *Sigh* So jealous...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> I actually love winter. Lol. I miss my snow terribly. I'm sorry you guys feel so run down.  I am too this week but it's more to do with health really. Winter really doesn't bother me nearly as much as the heat. Luckily, here in Holland, it's not nearly as hot as it was in Montreal. Phew! Brandy, those pictures made me miss Canada. Gosh I would love to be there right now. I'd so love to play with the snow with the kids and dogs. *Sigh* So jealous...


I love it as well! This weather perks me up!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2011)

Brandy what a great blog.

You have two Beautiful Bunnies and very good looking doggies. Your yard is great.

You really do take great pictures.

I look forward to more stories & pictures of the babiesw.

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

Brandy... where are you ? How are you ? Are you ok ?  I miss you, my friend. Hope everything is okay there.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys...I am still here!

I'll update tomorrow as I need to leave for work in a few mins but Snickers is DRIVING ME CRAZY!!

He actually went after my face today, I don't know what to do about his grouchiness anymore!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 18, 2011)

Brandy-when did his bratty behaviour start? My bunnies seem hyper since I switched foods..I'm wondering food allergies or something.. do they exist in rabbits?


----------



## Nela (Jan 19, 2011)

There is still an unneutered male in the house no? Isn't it possible that he is being aggressive and territorial because of Pickles' presence? I guess you'll need to be careful and try to avoid handlind Pickles before handling Snickers. Snickers has also been neutered rather recently too no? Maybe he's just gotten a bit distrustful? 

Just throwing ideas around in case something clicks. 

Ps: I've gotten really hyper bunnies when I switched food too. I figured it just made them super happy. LOL I never really thought it could be due to something else.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm... is this the first time he did like this ? Snickers seems to be a very sweet boy, always and always... They both neutered already,right ? How long Snickers had his operation ? Some say it takes couple weeks or up to few months for bunny's hormone to cool down. I found Kimiko still " in love " with my hubby and territorial behaviour for 1-2 months,then it slowly stopped. Maybe it's just hormone which still runs in his body ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 19, 2011)

Snickers was done Dec 3rd and Pickles the 17th. 
He's ALWAYS been growly and VERY VERY cage aggressive but was always fine when he's been out and about except when he is on his favorite piece of carpet, then he growls, grunts and chases everybody/thing away from it.

He's so bad now that when I'm changing his water bottle from the OUTSIDE of his cage he is growling and charging the cage bars. When I go to get him out of the cage now he growls, when I try to open his cage doors he growls. All that I could handle but now he's being aggressive outside of his cage.

He cmoes right over for snuggles and lovings but you never know when he's going to change moods. I was laying on the floor beside him petting him, he was LOVIN it, then he opened his eyes, seen my face was close and growled and charged..

My kids now want nothing to do with him...I was in the shower last week and Snickers jumped up and bit Tysin (my 5 yr old) twice. He's also been destroying my couch, like ripping it to shreds. This is an easy fix...if he doesn't stop then he will be getting his exercise in the kitchen or in an ex-pen since I am buying a new couch very soon.

When I pick him up he growls, when I clip his nails it's a total nightmare...SCARY to the point he needs them cut now and I'm petrified to do them.

I pin his head, I say NO, I try petting first, I distract him... he doesn't care. *bangs head on wall* I'm just getting so frutstrated with him.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 19, 2011)

I love Dixie


----------



## Suz (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like the relationship between Muppet and me. She will lay down next to me and let me pet her head/ears forever. But if I try to pick her up, put a hand on her belly, clean her cage, turn her towards where I want her to go, or even attempt to touch a foot, I get attacked. And because I can't touch her, her claws are long and cut very deep. And the bites are even more painful! 

I came into work one day with my wrist all bandaged up and some people were jokingly saying to me "Things aren't that bad Suzanne. You don't need to slit your wrists over it!". lol I now have a permanent scar because of that one. Bad bad bunny. But so dang cute and fluffy I just can resist. 

And yet, she will let my four year old be all over her. It's like she knows. She will sit there forever for Reese and if she sticks a finger near her mouth, she gets a lick. Muppet has only bit her once, and it was just after we got her andwasn't very hard.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm this is strange. Maybe he remembers about operation and now he's afraid that you will take him there again ? I hope it is just his hormone which swinging right now and it will cool down soon. Kimi totally hates trimming nails, handling and cleaning scent glands. So I know how you feel, but fortunately ( I guess ) we get used to this ' cause Kim is always like this. I hope Snickers will be back to himself very soon.  Best wishes ! 
Poor Tysin. Did the biting leave any wounds ?  I hope not. Anyway, regards for all ! 
Hugs


----------



## hln917 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> I gave Snickers a new box this morning and I think he likes it :heartbeat:


What an adorable pic! He's so innocent looking, hard to b/l he can be scary!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2011)

Goodness that would be so frightning to have a rabbit attack like that. They look so innocent it's hard to believe how naughty they can be. Hopefully it is just the hormones and it will settle out. I think I got lucky getting a submissive bun when I didn't know what I was looking for. Best of luck!


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

Snickers? THAT Snickers? Surely he is incapable of such things? What have you done to make hiim so mad?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

hey woman how are you?..i havent been on much lately either...i was catching up with ur blog and saw ur having probs with Snickers..that sucks!..keep in mind that uve had him the majority of his short life so u KNOW most of his history..so there is no hidden abuse reasoning for this behaviour...AND buns just dont get mean for no reason...theres something goin on thats bugging him ..u gotta sit back and pay attention and ull figure it out....im gonna suggest a few things that make a bun get mean ,sometimes its the kids ,they never mean any harm to them ,they just dont get that when moms not around that poking fingers in the cage or teasing bunnies is wrong ,kids will be kids..and when kids do it to cats or dogs its not as traumatizing as it is to a rabbit.now dont get me wrong im not saying ur kids are doin this .im just tellin u what others have figured out with mean bunnies....also can Pickles get to Snickers cage when snickers is in it?..that would pissoff a bun real bad if another male bun was circling his area all the time....another thing is wash ur hands when u handle him ,he obviously hates Pickles so he doesnt want anything to do with his smell..
my doodle charged me in their play area and slammed so hard into my face with his face !he head butted me!! it scared the living poop outta me!!.i found out it was cuz of the way i was sitting ,everytime i sit on my knees and put my face really low to the ground it scares him and he charges!..took me awhile to figure that one out..i guess he thinks im a danger to him hunched over like that...my point is u have had him long enough to realize that its something that is going on in ur house thats making him very insecure...those grunts and aggressive behaviour seems mean but hes scared and hes a little bunny and thats the only way he knows how to protect himself...i know ur excellent with animals so ull figure out whats goin on with him..it just might take some time...but as much as hes scaring u ..isolating him will make it worse.put some oven mitts on or gloves and work with him all the time.,.this is fixable but only if u start working with him right away ..if not it will get worse...it wont fix itself.
my Petunia grunts all the time also but shes just likes to talk!.
id take his carpet away from him for now too.i dont like when animals are protective over items like that..i had to work with my pitbull with her toys and food...if i wanna grab what they got .im gonna freakin grab it ya know?..!!alot of times its the hesitation that u have when u want to grab something of theirs..i just go and get it ..lightly push his head to the ground and take it away from him...that shows ur in charge...not him...my tator tot tried to be in charge around here too .hes such a freakin cutie..,he would push back up on my hand when i pushed his little head down..and wed be having this pushing match goin on,,hehe..which can look quite silly with a wabbit...they are super strong tho when they wanna be.im not trying to tell u what to do with ur critters Brandy im just trying to offer a few suggestions so u all can live in harmony..its all trial and error for everybody with animals..ive read up on so much of this stuff cuz i was rescueing so many bunnies , i had dif personalities coming thru my door.but i didnt know their past history ..u know Snickers so u got a jump start on this already....ul figure it out..if not ill take that little beast of urs!!!!!!!.hugs my friend


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope I can 100% guarantee my kids aren't doing anything to him.

He has certain areas that he's protective over, I know what I can do and what I can't do to tick him off...For instance for me to feed him I have to pet him and distract him with one hand and pour the food in with the other, as soon as he hears the food hit the bowl he runs over and attacks the bowl...but atleast it's not my hand. After about 2 seconds he's back to normal.

I now let him get out of his cage by himself AND I can pick him up and carry him from anywheres in the house BUT the couch. If he's on the couch and I pick him up then he goes into attack mode, anywhere's else and he's FINE.

I'm not going to get rid of him...he's still sweet as can be and loves attention and snuggles.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 3, 2011)

That is odd. Have you thought about consulting with a behaviourist? Or a bunny shrink? Good luck!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts
Lots of love for you and your family,
Happy Valentine's day, Brandy ! 
From Kimiko's family


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Brandy, my sweet friend... Where are you hiding? I am concerned... Sending you many hugs and lots of love. Get back to us when you can. :big kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm still kicking....

What a winter, it has definately knocked me on my butt!!! After being sick since December I decided to finally go to the doctor since it hurt to breathe, I now have puffers and an antibiotic so hopefully I start to feel better soon.

I've had everything this winter, pink eye, cold, wisdom tooh infection, back to a cold, then the flu, then another cold (still have it) and I even got a rash all over my head.

It hurts to breathe, I can't stop coughing and itching and at one point I prayed for death because I was just that miserable. I can't wait for Spring, hopefully when Winter leaves it takes all these yucky germs with it.


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon. I also really hope it's not something other than colds etc. Hehehe, that's how I feel most of the time with the painful breathing and coughing. I really got offended when I got crap from some people for rehoming bunners over it. Not fun to feel is it? You have no allergies or asthma right? I got infection after infection after infection only to find out it was all allergies and asthma that were causing the infections. I'd hate for you to have to deal with that.

Did they recommend any steam treatments? Those always help me a lot. Basically, just turn on the shower as hot as possible and lock yourself in the bathroom, breathing in as much as you can. You could do the same by sticking your head over the sink with a wet towel. 

I don't know what puffers they have you on but if you notice any muscle cramps it's most likely related to them. My doc suggested bananas and tomatoes. With the antibiotics, I always eat more yogurt because you can get oral thrush from the antibiotic killing the good bacteria in your mouth. 

It's good to hear from you. I just wish the news were better. Get some rest and feel better soon!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 24, 2011)

Sending you hugs from me and Kimi, hoping you will feel better soon.  We miss you, Brandy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope the meds start kicking in soon and you feel better.


----------

